# Mon iPod éteint se vide en une nuit qd il est sur son dock ordi éteint



## 800007 (1 Novembre 2003)

Hier mon nouvel iPod 40Go était plein à 100%, je l'ai placé sur la borne pour faire une mise à jour, je l'ai éteint et laissé sur le dock toute la nuit. Je le retrouve ce matin quasi vide (entre temps j'avais éteint l'ordi). Avez-vous déjà constaté une décharge de la bête qd elle est branchée sur l'ordi éteint ?
Est-ce normal ou dois-je le changer (je peux encore le faire ce soir car je l'ai acheté à la fnac il y a deux semaines piles) ??????

THX


----------



## sylko (1 Novembre 2003)

On comprend que tu sois stressé, mais ne remonte pas tous les vieux posts, stp!


----------



## 800007 (1 Novembre 2003)

Je voulais pas créer un tread pour ça mais personne ne répondait, donc j'ai créer ce tread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as pas une idée pr mon pb


----------



## Philito (1 Novembre 2003)

Bon, moi aussi, j'ai eu la même surprise bizarre, il a chargé toute la nuit.... et hop le matin, rien du tout, vide, allumer l'ipod, la pomme apparait et batterie vide, bon ben quand même envie d'écouter un peu de musique en allant au boulot.... et tant pis si il se coupera....

40 minutes plus tard descente du tram.... l'ipod était au 3/4 de batterie.... elle remonte, alors qu'elle est en lecture... superbe (c'est à se demander si apple ne s'inspire pas quand même de windows.... )  temps de midi, aller chercher un sandwich, on ne vas pas y aller sans musique... je reviens batterie quasi pleine (deux milimètres qui manquent quand je suis revenu) (sandwich au roastbeaf mayo, pour ceux que ça interesserait....) et lors de mon retour, la batterie a commenc" à diminuer tout doucement normalement....

Donc, moi cela m'arrive depuis que j'ai mis le firmware à jour lors de l'arrivée de itunes pour PC... j'en déduis que c'est cela, je reconnais que cela n'est pas évident pour savoir où l'en est dans la batterie.... (mais je préfère ne pas créer 12 threads sur le sujet...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) (oui je viens de sortir du bar faire un tour dans les autres thread... theBig ne poste plus la fin de son histoire.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Donc, il faudra attendre la révision du firmware de l'ipod de la part d'apple et voir le problème disparaitre je suppose... mais ça me fait sourire de voir la barre d'énergie remonter au fur et à mesure de l'écoute...

Toi t'arrives t'il la même chose....?


----------



## 800007 (1 Novembre 2003)

En fait mon pb est différent car moi ma batterie est pleine le soir (100%) , je coupe l'ordino et qd je me lève le matin elle est quasi vide (30mn d'autonomie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) J'ai appellé les mecs de la fnac qui me dise que c'est normal...
En fait il ne faut pas laisser l'ipod sur le dock avec l'ordi éteint ou il faut débrancher le dock qd on ferme l'ordi... Un peu lourd mais sinon on constate cette décharge qui est du à un circuit fermé sans alimentation... Sinon hors dock mon iPod ne se décharge pas et son auonomie est exellente
Suis-je claire rolleyes:

D'autres témoignages ds ce sens?


----------



## kitetrip (1 Novembre 2003)

En fait, c'est comme les Nokia quand on les laisse éteints et branchés sur le chargeur... la batterie se décharge.
Pour l'iPod c'est pareil... à savoir lol


----------



## 800007 (1 Novembre 2003)

Apparemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais je n'ai pas de témoingnage de personnes à qui c'est arrivé à part moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y aurait d'autres personnes qui auraient vérifiées cette drôle de décharge? merci de laisser votre témoignage ici.


----------

